# Just got back my 2007 archery buck mount back



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Just picked up my archery 2007 buck mount back...looks great


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Buck!! What did it score? :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

bruiser.... no head mount?.... It looks great, awesome buck


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

bretts said:


> bruiser.... no head mount?.... It looks great, awesome buck


No no head mount.I have 5 already full shoulder mounts in my house and thought something different would be a change.He gross scores 163" and nets....are for fishing....hahahahahah.


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

my dad just got his back too! what a year it was for bowhunting


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Where did your dad have his mount done? He got that last year and it's done already?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice bucks guys-Bruiser is right


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll say it again, since for some reason it got deleted.








mounts.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Those skull mounts are so cool

Both are very nice deer.


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

the mount was done at my dads friends house named
bob. he has his own little business but my dads deer was
the first one he got probly why it was done so early


----------

